# Turkey Necks, Marrows, Ect



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm planning on buying a bulk order of tukey necks, beef bones (With meat on it, I dunno what kind of bone it is, just says "large beef bone"), marrow bones and some small beef bones for the kids.

Now, I know pretty much nothing about meat. I'm a vegetarian (Have been for like 6 or 7 years now, started when I was 10-11ish and therefore never had to handle it) and so I don't have to worry with cooking and storing and blahblahblah anything that has to do with meat. (Unless it's veggie meat







) So, stupid question but, how long can you store them in a freezer? How long can they stay in the fridge? (Like would it be ok if I give it to them for a little while during the morning, take it up, put it in the fridge and then give it to them in the afternoon?) How long can it be left out? None of my dogs get bored of what they're chewing, especially bones, but seeing as they are all slow chewers I want to know after what period of time I should take them up to prevent them from spoiling. They'd be frozen to start with and would thaw as they chew if that helps. I've fed bones from the store before but those are cooked and of course not as good for them. So I'd like to make the switch to raw bones for their sake. It'd help their teeth too. (Not that my GSD needs help, his are as white as they come, but my little ones teeths are disgusting.)

ALSO. How much does your average turkey neck weight? XD I'm getting 20lb so I'd like to know about how many that'd be.

Thanks for answering my stupid questions!







Maybe once I get the hang of bones (And get a real job) I can make the full switch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If it is from a tom turkey, it is a thick,meaty one, about 1#
hens are more thin, boney. I feed my dogs a tom turkey neck for a meal and the next meal would be muscle meat or ground meat. I would be cautious about large beef bone, if it a weight bearing bone, don't feed it. It can wear down the dogs teeth and there is not much nutritional benefit to it. Marrow bones are considered recreational, not food.
I order #30 of turkey nex and they come frozen, I have to thaw them enough to break apart and put 4 (toms)in a gallon ziplock deepfreeze again(up to 1 yr) and then thaw bags as needed. We have two freezers, one DH just got for the dog food along with two fridges, so we do have space. I do not want to see the next electric bill, as the freezer dh got was a very old one...


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe it is a tom, it's got a lot of meat on it from the looks of it.

These are more of treats than anything. I'd LOVE to go completely raw with Chance but I looked into it and don't think I'd be able to afford it since it's...Incredibly expencive. (Like $100 a month for one dog. x_x) And I'm a poor teenager. Lol! (Like I said, maybe when I get a real job. ) But I figured bones would give them something to chew and enjoy and it'd be healthier (And less expencive) than the stuff they sell at the store for $4 a bone.

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/aplaceforpaws_2008_298736

Those are the bones I was talking about. Are those ok?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I would give them those over any smoked hock bone or rawhide anyday for treats! But, call your grocery store and see if they can order you some turkey necks, I get mine for now $1 a # without paying shipping. Price just increased, was 79 cents. Grocerys won't usually stock them but can order them from their wholesalers. Or call a meat processer, one locally near me has beef dog food grind(heart, tongue, fat) and dog bones for 50 cents a#. Hopefully they will still joyfully eat kibble, after a delicious turkey neck~ I have to put mackarel on the kibble in order to get my dogs to eat it now that they are on raw. My dogs do love turkey nex and if you can get them cheaper than aplaceforpaws then you will be able to feed it more often. Shipping from there is $$ and then you have to pay for the cooler as well. I return their cooler and have to pay an additional $5. (I get yummy, stinky tripe from them)


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've checked butcher shops and grocerie stores and nobody ever seems to have bones or know when they'll have them again.









Do you know of a cheaper place online? Thats one thing that put me off of raw. I saw their mixes and that they weren't too badly priced and then BAM! Shipping charges killed it.  But they seem to be the cheapest I've found for anything.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What about the local grocery, ask for the meat dept. and see if they can order them for you. Don't ask for bones, ask for turkey necks. Do you have a slaughterhouse nearby? Small scale one is better, meat processer in your local phonebook? I tried online sources and the shipping is too $$$$


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would use turkey necks as more of a meal than a recreation bone. Mine get turkey necks as meals quite often (although I will feed 1/2 turkey necks and 1/2 meat with no bones as a meal instead of doing one full meal of turkey necks and another of just meat no bone). What about getting beef rib bones for recreation?

I would try googling a wholesale meat distributor in your area for the best prices (and then calling them all). Also, if I didn't splurge, it would cost me $100 a month to feed 2 dogs, not just one (I figure $1/lb and 2 lbs a day for my male). But, I am able to find great deals at a wholesale meat distributor.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I just looked into really large bulk buying from APFP. Can someone correct me because I'm pretty sure somethings wrong but when I go to check the shipping it says $2 for 150lb orders? (Max that can be shipped for 1 order apparently)


----------

